# Salmon fishing 4 hours away!!!



## Nubber Chucker (Sep 22, 2009)

Salmon in New York!!! Every year for the last few anyway, the family has made trips to New York to battle some Salmon It's a four hour trip that yields a lifetime of memories We hook a few 20+ lbers and have a blast There are people from all across the country, and other's too for that matter, that do the same. It's a Dam area located in Burt New York. After trial and error of a couple years, the best time to make the trip is the third week of October. Using 10lb line or less with an immitation sack or the real egg sack works awesome! Anyone interested should google the Burt, New York area and give the Slippery Sinker a ring to check out the local action at 716-778-0713. The dam is located near Olcott New York.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

4 hours from where?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Ohio.....lol


----------



## Nubber Chucker (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, 4 hours from central Ohio. Basically take 90 east most of the way! Unfortunately the fishing is so good that it can get crowded. You can fish in waiste deep water or not.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

peple of the perch said:


> Ohio.....lol


funny. im in northeast ohio


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

I will be there this weekend... I dont so much mind burt dam amazing time... better then fishing the creek imo...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nubber Chucker said:


> Salmon in New York!!! Every year for the last few anyway, the family has made trips to New York to battle some Salmon It's a four hour trip that yields a lifetime of memories We hook a few 20+ lbers and have a blast There are people from all across the country, and other's too for that matter, that do the same. It's a Dam area located in Burt New York. After trial and error of a couple years, the best time to make the trip is the third week of October. Using 10lb line or less with an immitation sack or the real egg sack works awesome! Anyone interested should google the Burt, New York area and give the Slippery Sinker a ring to check out the local action at 716-778-0713. The dam is located near Olcott New York.



Yeah you and and every other soul on the face of the planet, for every one ethical fisherman you have 5 snaggers running 3 oz with 40 pnd braid 18 mile down at Burt is a joke most of the time....NO THANK YOU!! 

They are much more fun on lake ontario when they aren't dead fish swimming, you want fun take a charter up there during late july or august.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> Yeah you and and every other soul on the face of the planet, for every one ethical fisherman you have 5 snaggers running 3 oz with 40 pnd braid 18 mile down at Burt is a joke most of the time....NO THANK YOU!!
> 
> They are much more fun on lake ontario when they aren't dead fish swimming, you want fun take a charter up there during late july or august.


Will that cost as much as just walking down to burt? Because not everyone has money to spare...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

DanAdelman said:


> Will that cost as much as just walking down to burt? Because not everyone has money to spare...


It was just a suggestion for a fun trip, it's well worth the money, 1 or 2 less nights out at the bar or a couple less frivolous items that are spent on useless crap that every person spends money on could be your share of one hell of a good damn time fishing on a charter on lake O. It's a riot. Plus when they are fresh fish on the lake they taste better if you want to eat them, meat is still good not all old dead and mushy right before they die and they fight way way harder. 

If your taking a shot at me because I have my own boat and can afford to make the trips up there on my own in my own boat multiple times per year....well that's not cool man.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

i agree with kgone, i didnt get up there this year with my boat and i regret it. its a blast pulling in those pigs on lake ontario, its the closest thing i have found to saltwater fishing and its only 4 hours away. if you have a boat or not, thats a cheap trip if you got 3 or 4 guys to go with you. i will pull my boat down south a few times this winter to do some saltwater fishing and that gets expensive but its worth every penny to pull some tuna and billfish. and i just start jonesin to catch something in jan, feb and march untill the ice thaws...lol


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I have my own boat,and I could easily afford to go out on a charter just about anywhere.I was born and raised in northern Michigan,and I agree trolling out in the big lake for kings is pretty awesome,but in no way at least from my experiences does open water trolling compare to doing battle with a big king in a smaller stream.For me,fighting it out in close quarters is a lot more enjoyable than dragging them in from the lake.I've done both many times,give me the streams.You just have to do a little research to find spots where nobody goes,up in Michigan,I know dozens of streams where even on weekends during the peak of the fall runs,I'll have the whole stream to myself.I'm not knocking the big lake thing,a lot of folks like that,I just don't.


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> It was just a suggestion for a fun trip, it's well worth the money, 1 or 2 less nights out at the bar or a couple less frivolous items that are spent on useless crap that every person spends money on could be your share of one hell of a good damn time fishing on a charter on lake O. It's a riot. Plus when they are fresh fish on the lake they taste better if you want to eat them, meat is still good not all old dead and mushy right before they die and they fight way way harder.
> 
> If your taking a shot at me because I have my own boat and can afford to make the trips up there on my own in my own boat multiple times per year....well that's not cool man.


Sounded like you took the first shot Kgone


----------

